# Colt 1903 blueing question



## snake hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got a Colt 1903 hammerless that I want to reblue and want to know if any members can tell me a good place to take it ?

  Also I would like to upgrade the sites if possible

I live in conyers but willing to travel about 45 min one way or ship



Thanks for your help


----------



## snake hunter (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow , I guess I'll send it to Colt they will do it for $375


----------



## ty1854 (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know of any shops around here that offer hot bluing services. But $375.00 is a lot of money for a new finish. Give Google a try you might have some luck there.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 27, 2009)

How bad is it? Do you have any pics? What type of value do you place on it? sentimental (family heirloom), cheap pocket pistol (improve an inexpensive pickup), carry piece (don't wanna be embarrassed to carry it)?
sorry so many questions but there are different opinions on refinishing for each scenario.
BHJ


----------



## snake hunter (Aug 28, 2009)

One is in great shape but needs blue and the other has some pitts but I think they will fill in ok. The great shape one I want a very good blue job on. The other I will carry sometimes so I will want that one triple chrome and not worried it's resale


----------



## snake hunter (Aug 28, 2009)

Blue Ridge Bluing
Gun Repair Prices

    * Rifle/Shotgun/Pistol: Polished & blued $85
    * Single Barrel Only: Polished & blued $40
    * Matte Finish: add $10
    * Gun Repair: $35/hr plus parts

I ran across this company on a google search. Does anybody know of their work?


----------



## Maxwell44 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Good place and price*

This is who did a good priced job of re-bluing my 1903 32
Please tell them that Tim Maxwell reffered them to you;


http://www.theshootersroost.com/svspricing.cfm


----------



## Knotwild (Jan 2, 2010)

If you want the original blue, search for someone that does carbona bluing. This is what was used on pre-war Colts and it is an exceptionally deep and beautiful blue. 

I am not recommending these people, but they do carbona bluing. 
http://www.classicgunsinc.com/index.html


----------



## Hammack (Jan 2, 2010)

www.apwcogan.com  They do all my refinishing work, and do the best work I have seen.  They also do ALOT of over run work for Colt and springfield armory.  The last time I was there they just got in 700 pounds of 1911 slides to plate.  Top not work and they are good people.


----------

